# Permanent MAC Items



## MandyVanHook (Jun 28, 2014)

*MAC comes out with so many hyped up Limited Edition collections, and because of this, it can be easy to forget about all of the great items that are available from the permanent line.  What are some of your favorite permanent MAC products?  Do you have any permanent items that have been on your wish list that you have repeatedly neglected to purchase because of all of the back to back limited edition collections that keep coming out?*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 28, 2014)

Oh boy! I love my Careblend pressed powder! 
  I have been meaning to pick up Honeylove and LD and I still haven't every time I go to MAC I just forget!


----------



## Rinstar (Jun 28, 2014)

Amber Lights e/s is my all time fave e/s. I'm on my 4th pan maybe 5th? Also love Volcanic Ash Exfoliator, MAC Red, Neon Orange... The list goes on. I have been meaning to pick up Star Violet e/s and Vegas Volt l/s forever. Also want the new peachy MB.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh boy! I love my Careblend pressed powder!  I have been meaning to pick up Honeylove and LD and I still haven't every time I go to MAC I just forget!


  I have both of those lipsticks and love them, Dolly! For some.reason, J Dont Give My Lady Danger enough attention, though. I need to try that powder sometime.  





Rinstar said:


> Amber Lights e/s is my all time fave e/s. I'm on my 4th pan maybe 5th? Also love Volcanic Ash Exfoliator, MAC Red, Neon Orange... The list goes on. I have been meaning to pick up Star Violet e/s and Vegas Volt l/s forever. Also want the new peachy MB.


  Amber Lights is beautiful but I feel like I neglect it a lot. I don't have the exfoliator. I'd like to try it but I am afraid of aggravating my rosacea. I don't have neon orange or mac but they are both very pretty.  Vegas Volt and Star Violet are both beautiful. I've had Vegas Volt for quite a while but I just got Star Violet a few months ago. I might use it in a look tomorrow with my new Hidden Motive eyeshadow.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I have both of those lipsticks and love them, Dolly! For some.reason, J Dont Give My Lady Danger enough attention, though. I need to try that powder sometime. Amber Lights is beautiful but I feel like I neglect it a lot. I don't have the exfoliator. I'd like to try it but I am afraid of aggravating my rosacea. I don't have neon orange or mac but they are both very pretty.  Vegas Volt and Star Violet are both beautiful. I've had Vegas Volt for quite a while but I just got Star Violet a few months ago. I might use it in a look tomorrow with my new Hidden Motive eyeshadow.


I need to buy them. Like asap! And that powder is great! It blends so well into the skin! Just flawless


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need to buy them. Like asap! And that powder is great! It blends so well into the skin! Just flawless


  I can imagine Lady Danger would look just stunning with your hair.


----------



## Rinstar (Jun 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh boy! I love my Careblend pressed powder!  I have been meaning to pick up Honeylove and LD and I still haven't every time I go to MAC I just forget!


  And the Careblend never breaks you out? I am always into powders, but some break me out.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 28, 2014)

Rinstar said:


> And the Careblend never breaks you out? I am always into powders, but some break me out.


I have super sensitive skin, and so far since I've been using it not one breakout or blemish. It just melts into the skin. I recommend it to everyone


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I can imagine Lady Danger would look just stunning with your hair.


That is on my next to buy list for sure this time


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That is on my next to buy list for sure this time


  Awesome! So surprised you don't already have that one!


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh boy! I love my *Careblend pressed powder*!  I have been meaning to pick up Honeylove and LD and I still haven't every time I go to MAC I just forget!


  I want to pick that up when I finish my MSF natural. I like it but I want to try something new. Do you think it has enough coverage to wear on it's own? I want something that can be worn over liquid foundation for days I need extra coverage and on its own for my lazy days. I was thinking either Careblend Pressed Powder or Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation.   





Rinstar said:


> Amber Lights e/s is my all time fave e/s. I'm on my 4th pan maybe 5th? Also love *Volcanic Ash Exfoliator*, MAC Red, Neon Orange... The list goes on. I have been meaning to pick up Star Violet e/s and Vegas Volt l/s forever. Also want the new peachy MB.


  I tried a sample of that! I really liked it. It didn't work miracles on my skin by any means but it made my skin feel really clean. And for some reason I like the smell of it! Haha I don't know why.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 28, 2014)

hopefulheart said:


> I want to pick that up when I finish my MSF natural. I like it but I want to try something new. Do you think it has enough coverage to wear on it's own? I want something that can be worn over liquid foundation for days I need extra coverage and on its own for my lazy days. I was thinking either Careblend Pressed Powder or Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation.  I tried a sample of that! I really liked it. It didn't work miracles on my skin by any means but it made my skin feel really clean. And for some reason I like the smell of it! Haha I don't know why.


  I love using the studio fix powder plus foundation over my liquid makeup when I need more coverage. These days, that's pretty often! It's also great on its own. I like to spray fix + on top, though, because it can go cakey, but that fixes it


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I love using the studio fix powder plus foundation over my liquid makeup when I need more coverage. These days, that's pretty often! It's also great on its own. I like to spray fix + on top, though, because it can go cakey, but that fixes it


  I have heard that it's prone to caking up a bit. Fix plus is also on my list of permanent items to eventually buy!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 28, 2014)

hopefulheart said:


> I want to pick that up when I finish my MSF natural. I like it but I want to try something new. Do you think it has enough coverage to wear on it's own? I want something that can be worn over liquid foundation for days I need extra coverage and on its own for my lazy days. I was thinking either Careblend Pressed Powder or Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation.  I tried a sample of that! I really liked it. It didn't work miracles on my skin by any means but it made my skin feel really clean. And for some reason I like the smell of it! Haha I don't know why.


 Well I've got both the Careblend and Studio Fix powders.   Careblend- Blends easy, melts into skin so they are one. Feels light on and you can apply and apply and itll never get cakey. Light to medium I say as you layer it. Perfect for over foundation and alone it will even you out sort of and cover up very minimal amount. But looks beautiful. Kept me matte all day even with sweat.  Studio Fix Powder- I used it over my fav foundation F&B from MAC. It blended well, sweat proof well for me. It is a fuller coverage and can be worn alone and will cover up almost everything. Over foundation even as light as F&B is seemed a little cakey but after a few min of wearing it, it looked beautiful. I even cleaned in the makeup not by choice and was sweating like a pig. I didn't touch up at all, all day! When I took it off just the finish was still beautiful and looked like one with my skin. But my skin was a little oily looking.   I liked both! I prefer Careblend with foundation on. I prefer Studio fix by itself.   Out of the two I'd say Careblend! It is a dream.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 28, 2014)

hopefulheart said:


> I have heard that it's prone to caking up a bit. Fix plus is also on my list of permanent items to eventually buy!


  It totally takes care of the caking factor. Now the studio fix powder doesn't go too cakey as long as you are conservative with it, but I do have those mornings where I get heavy handed


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well I've got both the Careblend and Studio Fix powders.   Careblend- Blends easy, *melts into skin so they are one*. Feels light on and you can apply and apply and itll never get cakey. Light to medium I say as you layer it. Perfect for over foundation and alone it will even you out sort of and cover up very minimal amount. But looks beautiful. Kept me matte all day even with sweat.  Studio Fix Powder- I used it over my fav foundation F&B from MAC. It blended well, sweat proof well for me. It is a fuller coverage and can be worn alone and will cover up almost everything. Over foundation even as light as F&B is seemed a little cakey but after a few min of wearing it, it looked beautiful. I even cleaned in the makeup not by choice and was sweating like a pig. I didn't touch up at all, all day! When I took it off just the finish was still beautiful and looked like one with my skin. But my skin was a little oily looking.   I liked both! I prefer Careblend with foundation on. I prefer Studio fix by itself.   Out of the two I'd say Careblend! It is a dream.


  This is where Studio Fix powder falls a bit short just because it can look heavy if you aren't careful. After the fix + Spray it melts right into the skin so that they become one, but without it, especially if you get heavy handed, it can sit really heavy on the skin.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> This is where Studio Fix powder falls a bit short just because it can look heavy if you aren't careful. After the fix + Spray it melts right into the skin so that they become one, but without it, especially if you get heavy handed, it can sit really heavy on the skin.


  Very true! I spray a little fix+ prior to application of my foundation and so far it has been helping with the cakey look. 
  But it is still a gorgeous finish! They both have a great finish!


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well I've got both the Careblend and Studio Fix powders.   Careblend- Blends easy, melts into skin so they are one. Feels light on and you can apply and apply and itll never get cakey. Light to medium I say as you layer it. Perfect for over foundation and alone it will even you out sort of and cover up very minimal amount. But looks beautiful. Kept me matte all day even with sweat.  Studio Fix Powder- I used it over my fav foundation F&B from MAC. It blended well, sweat proof well for me. It is a fuller coverage and can be worn alone and will cover up almost everything. Over foundation even as light as F&B is seemed a little cakey but after a few min of wearing it, it looked beautiful. I even cleaned in the makeup not by choice and was sweating like a pig. I didn't touch up at all, all day! When I took it off just the finish was still beautiful and looked like one with my skin. But my skin was a little oily looking.   I liked both! I prefer Careblend with foundation on. I prefer Studio fix by itself.   Out of the two I'd say Careblend! It is a dream.


   Both sound lovely!! I think I'll try Careblend next. Right now I just want a little more coverage. It's been on my list longer haha. Plus it'll be a step up from MSF natural rather than a leap to Studio Fix Powder. I may need to work my way up to that since I haven't worn powered foundation in years! Thanks for letting me know your thoughts of the two! I appreciate it!!  





MandyVanHook said:


> It totally takes care of the caking factor. Now the studio fix powder doesn't go too cakey as long as you are conservative with it, but I do have those mornings where I get heavy handed


  I think I sometimes put too much powder on so I may need that fix plus! Especially if I decide to get that powder in the future. Thanks!!


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> This is where Studio Fix powder falls a bit short just because it can look heavy if you aren't careful. After the fix + Spray it melts right into the skin so that they become one, but without it, especially if you get heavy handed, it can sit really heavy on the skin.





Dolly Snow said:


> Very true! I spray a little fix+ prior to application of my foundation and so far it has been helping with the cakey look.  But it is still a gorgeous finish! They both have a great finish!


   Sounds like I need some Fix Plus in my life!! Thanks ladies!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 28, 2014)

hopefulheart said:


> Both sound lovely!! I think I'll try Careblend next. Right now I just want a little more coverage. It's been on my list longer haha. Plus it'll be a step up from MSF natural rather than a leap to Studio Fix Powder. I may need to work my way up to that since I haven't worn powered foundation in years! Thanks for letting me know your thoughts of the two! I appreciate it!! I think I sometimes put too much powder on so I may need that fix plus! Especially if I decide to get that powder in the future. Thanks!!


  Yes, it works beautifully with all powders. I think the Careblend is going to be your best bet. If I didn't need the extra coverage because of my redness then I would use something lighter.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 28, 2014)

hopefulheart said:


> Sounds like I need some Fix Plus in my life!! Thanks ladies!!


  If you have a CCO by you check there for it aswell!


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> If you have a CCO by you check there for it aswell!


  I will! Thanks!!! I need to make another trip to my CCO before summer is over!


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Yes, it works beautifully with all powders. I think the Careblend is going to be your best bet. If I didn't need the extra coverage because of my redness then I would use something lighter.


  Thank you! I think Careblend will be my next powder!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 28, 2014)

hopefulheart said:


> I will! Thanks!!! I need to make another trip to my CCO before summer is over!


  I went to mine today and totally saw a ton of the big Fix+, but on a budget decided to wait till next time to pick up the big one.


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I went to mine today and totally saw a ton of the big Fix+, but on a budget decided to wait till next time to pick up the big one.


  I've never seen fix plus at mine. That would be nice if they did have it there so I could pick it up for less than retail!  I always need to limit myself when I go into a CCO. I could spend a small fortune in there!


----------



## Mayanas (Jun 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I went to mine today and totally saw a ton of the big Fix+, but on a budget decided to wait till next time to pick up the big one.


  here on Ontario,  Something new?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 28, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> here on Ontario,  Something new?


  Yes they had some! Flamingo, Prepare for pleasure l/s. Antonio Lopez lip palettes and eye palettes. 
  Riri brow pencils. Stares and Speculation fluidline and deliciously rich fluidline.
  Some MSFN powders, oh boy I can't remember the rest. 
  Some blushes from the Divine night collection. All the palettes from the holiday sets.


----------



## Mayanas (Jun 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes they had some! Flamingo, Prepare for pleasure l/s. Antonio Lopez lip palettes and eye palettes.
> Riri brow pencils. Stares and Speculation fluidline and deliciously rich fluidline.
> Some MSFN powders, oh boy I can't remember the rest.
> Some blushes from the Divine night collection. All the palettes from the holiday sets.


  Thank you

  I have to go again.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 28, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> Thank you
> 
> I have to go again.


  I'll ask my sister if she remembers more. 
  She went with me.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 28, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> Thank you  I have to go again.


Also they had the Archie Girls palette caramrl sundae! Idk if that was there last time you went but it was there


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes they had some! Flamingo, Prepare for pleasure l/s. Antonio Lopez lip palettes and eye palettes.  Riri brow pencils. Stares and Speculation fluidline and deliciously rich fluidline. Some MSFN powders, oh boy I can't remember the rest.  Some blushes from the Divine night collection. All the palettes from the holiday sets.


  I really like my Antonio Lopez 3 lips/fuchsia palette.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I really like my Antonio Lopez 3 lips/fuchsia palette.


  I saw it and couldn't decide. 
  I want it because I want Moxie so bad.
  Who knows I may swing by on my way down lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I saw it and couldn't decide.  I want it because I want Moxie so bad. Who knows I may swing by on my way down lol


  Moxie is what did it for me! I love all 3, though. You said you have CYY already, right? What about Violetta?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Moxie is what did it for me! I love all 3, though. You said you have CYY already, right? What about Violetta?


  I had CYY, finished the tube and never picked up another...I don't have Violetta either...oh damn sounds to me like I need it


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I had CYY, finished the tube and never picked up another...I don't have Violetta either...oh damn sounds to me like I need it :cheer:


  I think you do!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 29, 2014)

If I had to name one item from MAC's permanent line as a favorite, it would probably be Painterly Paint Pot simply because I get the most use out of it.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 29, 2014)

A bunch of neutral shadows are still on The List: Texture, Twinks, Cranberry, Soft Brown & Kid (FML) are at the top. I'm glad I could get Embark & Sable in LE quads - it made the haulin' a bit more justifiable. Cork and Malt were two Perm items recommended by a lovely MA at the Bay counter at Yonge-Bloor and it's insane how often I use those ones.  I also want a full size of Cocomotion (is this discontinued too?) and Tan pigments.   Flamingo lipstick too, like everyone. Hehe!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 29, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> Flamingo lipstick too, like everyone. Hehe!


  I have a ton of MAC shadows, but you still managed to name a bunch that I don't yet have!  (Texture, Twinks, Kid, Embark, and Cork)

  I love Cranberry, Soft Brown, Sable, and Malt.  Those are some of my favorites, actually.


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> If I had to name one item from MAC's permanent line as a favorite, it would probably be Painterly Paint Pot simply because I get the most use out of it.


  Love Painterly Paint Pot! I want to try more of their Paint Pots.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 29, 2014)

hopefulheart said:


> Love Painterly Paint Pot! I want to try more of their Paint Pots.


  They are lovely. I have maybe 6 or 7? I'm not sure. I haven't counted them. I want more!


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 29, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MandyVanHook* 



 
I have a ton of MAC shadows, but you still managed to name a bunch that I don't yet have!  (Texture, Twinks, Kid, Embark, and Cork)
 
I love Cranberry, Soft Brown, Sable, and Malt.  Those are some of my favorites, actually. 



  Cork is beautiful - I'm sure dupeable too, but it blends out so nice and it's not too matte. It's beautiful in the crease - I'm wearing it today!  I need to play around with Sable a bit more... but with it sitting in the Pedro quad, I've only really worn it when I've used the actual quad - haven't combined the quad with some other stuff. Same with Embark and the Duchess quad!


----------



## walkingdead (Jun 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh boy! I love my Careblend pressed powder!  I have been meaning to pick up Honeylove and LD and I still haven't every time I go to MAC I just forget!


  I just picked up Honeylove last weekend!  I love it!  You need it!  Get it b4 July gets here!


----------



## matchachoco (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm a big fan of the Pro Longwear concealer (except for that pump dispenser) and I'm a recent Careblend convert! It covers better than MSFN and wears longer. No issues with breakouts on either account, but my skin is pretty resilient.  As far as colors, Up the Amp lipstick is perm and I just love it. Viva Glam V is another perm lipstick that I can recommend - it's a nude workhorse and I've been through 2 tubes of it!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 30, 2014)

matchachoco said:


> As far as colors, Up the Amp lipstick is perm and I just love it. Viva Glam V is another perm lipstick that I can recommend - it's a nude workhorse and I've been through 2 tubes of it!


  I adore Up the Amp.  It's one of my favorite purples.  Viva Glam V is a shade that I love to carry with me in my purse.


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Jun 30, 2014)

Relentlessly Red Diva  I purchase Sin...regret it :-(


----------



## crystalunicorn (Jun 30, 2014)

Fix+ is amazing & it smells so nice. Ruby Woo was my first mac lipstick ever & it is still one of my faves. Love the retro mattes!  I've been meaning to purchase film noir (been wanting a brown lipstick), but I'm just not too sure. Does anyone here have it?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 30, 2014)

NaturallyUrs said:


> I purchase Sin...regret it :-(


  Aww, how come?  I don't have it but it has caught my eye before.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 30, 2014)

crystalunicorn said:


> I've been meaning to purchase film noir (been wanting a brown lipstick), but I'm just not too sure. Does anyone here have it?


  Fix+ is awesome.  I was skeptical before I got it, but I was so glad after I did.  Ruby Woo will always be a classic.  I love the retro mattes, too.  I want more!  

  I don't own Film Noir, but I have been interested in it, as well.  I've been into brown lipsticks for the past year or so.


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Jun 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Aww, how come?  I don't have it but it has caught my eye before.


  No matter the liner it looks like mud on my lips :-(


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 30, 2014)

NaturallyUrs said:


> No matter the liner it looks like mud on my lips :-(


  Oh no!


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 30, 2014)

I definitely neglect the perm line in order to shop the LE collections. I do have some matte neutral e/s on my wishlist and I want to take a closer look at some neutral lippies as well (Hug Me for example). And I'm planning to finally get Groundwork for fall, if I don't like swatches of the upcoming Armani Eye/Brow Maestros that is, because I don't want to have many cream e/s open at the same time.
  I guess I should look in the CB for it first. 

  My all time favorite e/s is Satin Taupe, that's something I'll be repurchasing. Hopefully it never gets d/c!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 30, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> *I definitely neglect the perm line in order to shop the LE collections*. I do have some matte neutral e/s on my wishlist and I want to take a closer look at some neutral lippies as well (Hug Me for example). And I'm planning to finally get Groundwork for fall, if I don't like swatches of the upcoming Armani Eye/Brow Maestros that is, because I don't want to have many cream e/s open at the same time.
> I guess I should look in the CB for it first.
> 
> My all time favorite e/s is Satin Taupe, that's something I'll be repurchasing. Hopefully it never gets d/c!


  It's so easy to do this!!  They pump out collection after collection, so it's hard to pay any attention to anything but all the new LE goodies that we might miss out on forever if we don't buy them right now! lol

  Yes, Satin Taupe will always be a classic.  If they ever discontinue it, they are out of their minds!


----------



## crystalunicorn (Jun 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Fix+ is awesome.  I was skeptical before I got it, but I was so glad after I did.  Ruby Woo will always be a classic.  I love the retro mattes, too.  I want more!    I don't own Film Noir, but I have been interested in it, as well.  I've been into brown lipsticks for the past year or so.


  Same! I got it after a MUA used it on me before trying out a foundation. It works awesome for my dry skin & it has many other uses as well.  Hmm, maybe we should just take the dive & get it! Lol. Before all of these fall collections swallow us whole :haha:


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Jun 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Oh no!


  yeah it's weird because when I see swatches it's supposed to be a deep red. That Oxblood red from Punk Couture was the same...came up mud brown.


----------



## Periodinan (Jun 30, 2014)

On my list there are:
  Rebel and Heroine.
  I just recently bought Captive (oh, i like that color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) because it seemed like a lipstick i could wear everyday (and it also seemed to be a lighter version of Rebel) which i can't really say about the other two.
  I tried on Heroine a few weeks ago and sent a picture of me wearing it to my mother. She said it washed me out and made me look very pale so i decided not to buy it and stick to my Up The Amp as a more wearable purple lippie.
  This two lipsticks are still spooking around in my head... Maybe one day i will buy one of these babies (if there will be enough money left after all the upcoming LEs).


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Out of the two I'd say Careblend! It is a dream.


  I really like my Careblend powder too!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I really like my Careblend powder too!


One of the best things I'd say


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> One of the best things I'd say


  Agreed!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

I'd say to say my favourite perm items off the top of my head besides Careblend are:
  Heroine ls
  Lady Danger ls
  Peaches blush
  Nightmoth lp
  Viva Glam 1 ls
  Flat out Fabulous ls


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'd say to say my favourite perm items off the top of my head besides Careblend are: Heroine ls Lady Danger ls Peaches blush Nightmoth lp Viva Glam 1 ls Flat out Fabulous ls


I love heroine and for sure need to get LD.  Nightmoth is amazing


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Nightmoth is amazing


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> oke:


I will


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Nightmoth is amazing


  Please post a pic when you get LD!  I just know that it will be amazing on you!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 30, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> On my list there are:
> Rebel and Heroine.
> I just recently bought Captive (oh, i like that color
> 
> ...


  Rebel and Heroine are both great.  I love Captive, too.  Have you tried Craving?  It reminds me a lot of Captive, and I love it, too.

  Up the Amp is definitely much more wearable on me, too, however, I don't mind so much when a lipstick makes me look pale.  I enjoy my paleness on occasion!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> On my list there are:
> Rebel and Heroine.
> I just recently bought Captive (oh, i like that color
> 
> ...


  I love Rebel! It was actually my first MAC lipstick! It wears wonderfully and even leaves behind a beautiful berry coloured stain.


----------



## Bronwyn (Jun 30, 2014)

I really like my MSF natural. I have a list of lipsticks I want to get. I also want to get into mac eyeshadows, but I'm very particular, and there is defs some great ones, and some awful ones.


----------



## Periodinan (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love Rebel! It was actually my first MAC lipstick! It wears wonderfully and even leaves behind a beautiful berry coloured stain.


Now I'm even more tempted to buy it... but i can't buy so many lipsticks in such a short period of time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  My boyfriend would tell me I'm crazy


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Now I'm even more tempted to buy it... but i can't buy so many lipsticks in such a short period of time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It's a perm item so at least you can take your sweet time getting it and not worry about it selling out.


----------



## Periodinan (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's a perm item so at least you can take your sweet time getting it and not worry about it selling out.


That's true. If it was LE i guess I wouldn't mind him telling me I'm crazy


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 30, 2014)

Might be a bit late to the game, but how does Careblend compare to say, MSFN? I actually love MSFN but have switched to some other products (Hourglass Diffused, NARS Pressed, Neutrogena Anti-Shine for Summer) in the last while.


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jun 30, 2014)

I have to speak up for Careblend, too. The powder is actually a little moisturizing. My face is combo, but the little moisture go powder gives doesn't make me oily. It's pretty perfect. I can't believe that I went so many years without it. I like it layere over my face and body foundation.    I'd also like to say that I love malt, quarry, shroom, omega, ladybug, mehr, twig, Russian red lipglass, beet, lickable, so many! I'm an addict, lol.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Rebel and Heroine are both great.  I love Captive, too.  Have you tried Craving?  It reminds me a lot of Captive, and I love it, too.
> 
> Up the Amp is definitely much more wearable on me, too, however, I don't mind so much when a lipstick makes me look pale.  I enjoy my paleness on occasion!


I haven't tried Captive but when i did my internet research before buying Captive I have noticed that they're quite similar. I bought captive bec i prefer the Satin finish 
  I thought of buying a lipliner to make UTA look like Heroine... but i think i'm just gonna buy Heroine quite soon. Can't stop thinking about it


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 3, 2014)

Since there was talk of the Careblend powder the other day, I figured I'd post a pic of me wearing it. I don't have anything on my face outside of moisturizer and a light dusting of Gingerly blush & Cheeky bronze MSF. It can be used for light coverage or you can build it up a bit to maybe light/medium type coverage.  The shade I use is "Dark". HTH


----------



## hopefulheart (Jul 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Since there was talk of the Careblend powder the other day, I figured I'd post a pic of me wearing it. I don't have anything on my face outside of moisturizer and a light dusting of Gingerly blush & Cheeky bronze MSF. It can be used for light coverage or you can build it up a bit to maybe light/medium type coverage.  The shade I use is "Dark". HTH


  Wow that gives some nice coverage! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 3, 2014)

[@]NaomiH[/@]I love careblend on you....in my smiling selfie I am wearing careblend too


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 3, 2014)

hopefulheart said:


> Wow that gives some nice coverage! Thanks for posting!!


  It does indeed! I don't own a concealer and packed it on a bit over a slightly dark spot from a blemish and it covered it up pretty nicely for something non- full coverage. I'm really glad I bought it.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> @NaomiHI love careblend on you....in my smiling selfie I am wearing careblend too


  And you look super mega fabulous too!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> And you look super mega fabulous too!


Yea it blends so well, makes me feel fabulous too


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 3, 2014)

You all are looking gorgeous in that Careblend!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> You all are looking gorgeous in that Careblend!


Gracias chica!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> You all are looking gorgeous in that Careblend!


Honestly even for someone who needs fuller coverage it is great to have in your arsenal mandy!


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 7, 2014)

I don't even look at MAC's powders, I don't think the shades are light enough for me :/

  I'm randomly feeling the urge to order the Pro Longwear concealer. I don't remember the reason why I didn't when it came it, maybe because someone said it wasn't for dry skin. Any opinions?


----------



## liba (Jul 7, 2014)

I love Careblend too. I got it when it first came out and it knocked MSFN out of the running for me. It's still the only powder that stays feeling light without a "coated" feeling all day, even after touch ups. Gives me enough coverage for casual needs and has a lovely finish that never looks dry.

  Other perm MAC I keep going back to includes Superslick liner (the black and the dark grey) - I love the black patent look and that is a perfect grey for me, especially with that finish. Night Trail PLW pencil is an everyday staple too (so glad that's perm). All three of these, plus the powder, I've used up and re-bought, so I guess that's the best thumbs up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'm very satisfied with Matchmaster and Mineralize foundations (liquid) although it's going to take a while to finish either, since I can go for weeks without wearing foundation, especially this time of the year. I'd rebuy any of them, if there isn't something new and improved before then. I actually have gotten to the bottom of my Mineralize cream foundation and would have rebought it, if it hadn't been for the liquid one coming out. 

  I don't pay a lot of attention to the perm lip, cheek and eye products because I'd rather go for the latest colors and textures, but there are a few LE items that went perm that I'm really glad about: Mehr lipstick, Sushi Kiss, Razzle-Dazzler. Big fan of Funtabulous Dazzleglass too. Sheer Mandarin SS is another all-time favorite that I will re-buy.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jul 7, 2014)

Oh man... I LOVE a TON of MAC Perm products!!

  Here's just the ones off the top of my head:

  PLW Concealer, MSFN, Lightscapade MSF
  Prep & Prime Lip
  Prep & Prime Highlighter: Radiant Rose
  Blushes: Warm Soul, Cantaloupe, Melba, Salsarose
  Eyeshadows: Texture, Fig 1, All That Glitters, Brown Script, Coral, Rule, Sketch, Plumage, Nylon, Uninterrupted
  Lipsticks: Brave, Speed Dial, Sweet & Sour, Bare Again, Lady Danger
  Lip Pencils: Dervish, Beet
  Shadester Sculpting Powder
  Costa Riche Eye Kohl

  My Perm Wishlist is LONGGGGGGgggggggg! 
  Blushbaby & Fleur Power blushes
  Pigments: Electric Coral, Rose Gold
  Mulch Eyeshadow
  Emphasize Powder
  Chromagraphic Pencils
  And 1 Million Lipsticks!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2014)

My most used and loved perm items off the top of my head:

  Nightmoth liner
  Rebel lipstick
  Careblend powder
  Cheeky Bronze msf
  Gingerly blush
  Peaches blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Burgundy liner
  Heroine lipstick
  Cyber lipstick
  Lady Danger lipstick
  Film Noir lipstick


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 8, 2014)

liba said:


> I love Careblend too. I got it when it first came out and it knocked MSFN out of the running for me. It's still the only powder that stays feeling light without a "coated" feeling all day, even after touch ups. Gives me enough coverage for casual needs and has a lovely finish that never looks dry.  Other perm MAC I keep going back to includes Superslick liner (the black and the dark grey) - I love the black patent look and that is a perfect grey for me, especially with that finish. Night Trail PLW pencil is an everyday staple too (so glad that's perm). All three of these, plus the powder, I've used up and re-bought, so I guess that's the best thumbs up. :frenz:   I'm very satisfied with Matchmaster and Mineralize foundations (liquid) although it's going to take a while to finish either, since I can go for weeks without wearing foundation, especially this time of the year. I'd rebuy any of them, if there isn't something new and improved before then. I actually have gotten to the bottom of my Mineralize cream foundation and would have rebought it, if it hadn't been for the liquid one coming out.   I don't pay a lot of attention to the perm lip, cheek and eye products because I'd rather go for the latest colors and textures, but there are a few LE items that went perm that I'm really glad about: Mehr lipstick, Sushi Kiss, Razzle-Dazzler. Big fan of Funtabulous Dazzleglass too. Sheer Mandarin SS is another all-time favorite that I will re-buy.


  I've been hearing a lot of good things about matchmaster!  Mehr was my most recent MAC purchase. Love it!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 8, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Oh man... I LOVE a TON of MAC Perm products!!  Here's just the ones off the top of my head:  PLW Concealer, MSFN, Lightscapade MSF Prep & Prime Lip Prep & Prime Highlighter: Radiant Rose Blushes: Warm Soul, Cantaloupe, Melba, Salsarose Eyeshadows: Texture, Fig 1, All That Glitters, Brown Script, Coral, Rule, Sketch, Plumage, Nylon, Uninterrupted Lipsticks: Brave, Speed Dial, Sweet & Sour, Bare Again, Lady Danger Lip Pencils: Dervish, Beet Shadester Sculpting Powder Costa Riche Eye Kohl  My Perm Wishlist is LONGGGGGGgggggggg!  Blushbaby & Fleur Power blushes Pigments: Electric Coral, Rose Gold Mulch Eyeshadow Emphasize Powder Chromagraphic Pencils And 1 Million Lipsticks!!


  Lol, that's how I am with lipsticks. I always want them all! You definitely need to get Mulch eyeshadow. It makes a gorgeous brown smokey eye.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My most used and loved perm items off the top of my head:  Nightmoth liner Rebel lipstick Careblend powder Cheeky Bronze msf Gingerly blush Peaches blush   Burgundy liner Heroine lipstick Cyber lipstick Lady Danger lipstick Film Noir lipstick


  I need Film Noir one of these days!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I need Film Noir one of these days!


It's so pretty! I'm really glad I stopped ignoring it and bought it on a whim one day at the CCO. I keep hoping for a matte version of it because then it'd be perfect!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's so pretty! I'm really glad I stopped ignoring it and bought it on a whim one day at the CCO. I keep hoping for a matte version of it because then it'd be perfect!


  Ooh yeah. I might have to pick it up sometime this fall...if I have any extra money for it. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Ooh yeah. I might have to pick it up sometime this fall...if I have any extra money for it. Lol


Oh Fall is going to be bank account murder! I am kinda narrowing things down a bit by colour descriptions though so I might come out okay.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh Fall is going to be bank account murder! I am kinda narrowing things down a bit by colour descriptions though so I might come out okay.


I will not be lol


----------



## PixieDancer (Jul 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I will not be lol


  Hahahahahaaaaaa! No, I expect you won't. So I'll live vicariously through your hauls! HeeHee


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 9, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> It's SO weird... I had a MUA use Mulch on me all the time for a brown smokey eye... For the longest time I just assumed I had it already! (I have a massive MAC eyeshadow stash.) One day I went to use it, and NO Mulch! It wasn't listed on my on my inventory spreadsheet either. So I guess I was just WRONG all that time thinking I had it. So course I think I need it NOW! LOL It will probably get added to my cart with my next order... but I do feel a little foolish. I obviously have gotten along without it. And it's not like I'm hurting for eyeshadow! LOL   And I'm with you... I want #ALLTHELIPPIES! But don't need all those either! LOL  We'll be ok! Deep breathing exercises and lots of shopping our stashes to keep this Fall under control! #TeamLowBuy  Hahahahahaaaaaa! No, I expect you won't. So I'll live vicariously through your hauls! HeeHee


Haha in that case I will haul extra


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 9, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> It's SO weird... I had a MUA use Mulch on me all the time for a brown smokey eye... For the longest time I just assumed I had it already! (I have a massive MAC eyeshadow stash.) One day I went to use it, and NO Mulch! It wasn't listed on my on my inventory spreadsheet either. So I guess I was just WRONG all that time thinking I had it. So course I think I need it NOW! LOL It will probably get added to my cart with my next order... but I do feel a little foolish. I obviously have gotten along without it. And it's not like I'm hurting for eyeshadow! LOL   And I'm with you... I want #ALLTHELIPPIES! But don't need all those either! LOL  We'll be ok! Deep breathing exercises and lots of shopping our stashes to keep this Fall under control! #TeamLowBuy  Hahahahahaaaaaa! No, I expect you won't. So I'll live vicariously through your hauls! HeeHee


  LOL, I have too many MAC lipsticks and eyeshadows to keep up with and I just keep buying more! Definitely think Mulch is special enough to still get, though, so don't feel foolish for it!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jul 9, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> LOL, I have too many MAC lipsticks and eyeshadows to keep up with and I just keep buying more! Definitely think Mulch is special enough to still get, though, so don't feel foolish for it!


  I will make room for it... somehow! HeeHee


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 9, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I will make room for it... somehow! HeeHee


  We always do :wink:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 9, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> It's SO weird... I had a MUA use Mulch on me all the time for a brown smokey eye... For the longest time I just assumed I had it already! (I have a massive MAC eyeshadow stash.) One day I went to use it, and NO Mulch! It wasn't listed on my on my inventory spreadsheet either. So I guess I was just WRONG all that time thinking I had it. So course I think I need it NOW! LOL It will probably get added to my cart with my next order... but I do feel a little foolish. I obviously have gotten along without it. And it's not like I'm hurting for eyeshadow! LOL   And I'm with you... I want #ALLTHELIPPIES! But don't need all those either! LOL  We'll be ok! Deep breathing exercises and lots of shopping our stashes to keep this Fall under control! #TeamLowBuy  Hahahahahaaaaaa! No, I expect you won't. So I'll live vicariously through your hauls! HeeHee


#TEAMLOWBUY! I think I'll do okay. I think so far the matte lippy collection might be my out of control haul at the moment. I don't think I'll get much from Simpsons, A Novel Romance or the others. Rocky Horror might be a pretty big one as well.I'm going to do my best to whittle my hauls down though. Lol


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 9, 2014)

Eyeshadows: Shale, Copperplate, Satin Taupe  Lipsticks: Viva Glam II, Up the Amp  Blush: Taupe  Brushes: 217, 239  My MAC wishlist is fairly sizeable, too.  Eyeshadows: Fig 1, All That Glitters, Omega, Woodwinked, Typographic, Shadowy Lady, and there are a few others I'm curious about but don't have wishlisted (e.g., Texture, Mulch, Patina)  Eyebrow Pencil: Stud  Paint Pots: Frozen Violet, Stormy Pink, Soft Ochre  Foundation: Face and Body in White  Blushes: Blushbaby, Melba, Mocha  Lipsticks: Blankety, Chatterbox, Cyber, Mehr, Modesty, Pink Plaid, Rebel, Shy Girl, Snob, Speak Louder, Speed Dial, Devine Choice  Lipglasses: Just Superb, Partial to Pink, Pop Mode, Full Speed Ahead, Patience Please  Lip Pencils: Plum, Magenta, Stone  Chromagraphic Pencil: Black Black  Pigments: Rich Purple, Vanilla  Brushes: Another 217 and 239, also 231 and 266


----------



## PixieDancer (Jul 9, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Brushes: Another 217 and 239, also 231 and 266


  I always forget about how much I like Shale... gonna use it this week! Thanks for the reminder!

  You MUST get Fig 1 and Texture! Awesome staples! I use them both a ton!
  You just made me add some MORE stuff to my wishlist! HeeHee (GREAT List!)


----------



## Mayanas (Jul 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My most used and loved perm items off the top of my head:
> 
> Nightmoth liner
> 
> ...


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 9, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I always forget about how much I like Shale... gonna use it this week! Thanks for the reminder!  You MUST get Fig 1 and Texture! Awesome staples! I use them both a ton! You just made me add some MORE stuff to my wishlist! HeeHee (GREAT List!)


  We shall take it easy, though, y/y?


----------



## PixieDancer (Jul 9, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> We shall take it easy, though, y/y?


  YES... not only "shall" we... We MUST, or I'll drown in a sea of makeup!
  My Wishlist is never going to be a reality in this lifetime... It's just ever-growing! LOL


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 10, 2014)

Studio Fix foundation ... this is my holy grail foundation. I love the coverage, it doesn't make me break out either. My skin always looks perfect when I wear this foundation. It also lasts all day and then some. 

  Russian Red lipstick...the BEST red lipstick ever. 

  Peach Blossom and Pure Zen lipsticks...the best nude lipsticks I've found. I couldn't choose between them when I was at the MAC counter so I just bought both!

  Cream blush in Posey. A super flattering shade that gives you that fresh from the cold look.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Studio Fix foundation ... this is my holy grail foundation. I love the coverage, it doesn't make me break out either. My skin always looks perfect when I wear this foundation. It also lasts all day and then some.   Russian Red lipstick...the BEST red lipstick ever.   Peach Blossom and Pure Zen lipsticks...the best nude lipsticks I've found. I couldn't choose between them when I was at the MAC counter so I just bought both!  Cream blush in Posey. A super flattering shade that gives you that fresh from the cold look.


Studio Fix is the shiz!! I love that foundation.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Studio Fix foundation ... this is my holy grail foundation. I love the coverage, it doesn't make me break out either. My skin always looks perfect when I wear this foundation. It also lasts all day and then some.   Russian Red lipstick...the BEST red lipstick ever.   Peach Blossom and Pure Zen lipsticks...the best nude lipsticks I've found. I couldn't choose between them when I was at the MAC counter so I just bought both!  Cream blush in Posey. A super flattering shade that gives you that fresh from the cold look.





NaomiH said:


> Studio Fix is the shiz!! I love that foundation.


Agreed ladies! Studio fix is the best!


----------



## BrknFlwr85 (Jul 10, 2014)

I have been really loving the Prep + Prime BB Beauty Balm in the tube lately. It has just enough coverage to conceal my imperfections and it has a lovely finish. I have a feeling it will be my favorite during the fall and winter months when I'm not so oily. 

  As far as old favorites go...

  Blushbaby is probably my favorite blush ever. I can wear it all year long and with any look, it's just perfect. Tenderling is another good everyday blush that just works without any effort. 

  Syrup and Shy Girl and lipsticks that I always take with me when I travel because they work with a lot of looks and I can wear them all year long.

  Bare Study Paint Pot is another product that I like to use all the time, especially when I'm not feeling like doing much for the day, but still want to look put together. 

  I have tons more favorites, but those are the ones that I always reach for all year long. It's very rare for me to really love a product because I have a huge stash of blush, shadows and lipsticks.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 11, 2014)

Just wanted to mention that I love Girl About Town! I am wearing it right now and it is such a gorgeous color...


----------



## shedontusejelly (Jul 11, 2014)

Plumful is one of my favs. I have it in the embossed snake print tube though. It's a very neutral work appro. purple so whats not to love?


----------



## ahoythere (Jul 18, 2014)

Oooh this is a great thread! I just moved overseas and could only bring one makeup bag of makeup (and had to pack the rest into two GIANT tupperwares, that I am still waiting for!) so I really had to think about what my HGs really are in order to pack.  Face & Body PlwConcealer Camel Coat paint pot (AMAZING) Mulch e/s Vex e/s Earthline technakohl (overlooked gem!) Half Red l/l Lovechild l/g Creme in your Coffee l/s Margin blush Plum Foolery Blush  Need to B2M for another Captive & another Mehr, I love both of those!


----------



## ahoythere (Jul 18, 2014)

And MINERALIZED CHARGED WATER!!!! Totally addicted to that business! ️️️  I love me some spritz!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 20, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Eyeshadows: Shale, Copperplate, Satin Taupe  Lipsticks: Viva Glam II, Up the Amp  Blush: Taupe  Brushes: 217, 239  My MAC wishlist is fairly sizeable, too.  Eyeshadows: Fig 1, All That Glitters, Omega, Woodwinked, Typographic, Shadowy Lady, and there are a few others I'm curious about but don't have wishlisted (e.g., Texture, Mulch, Patina)  Eyebrow Pencil: Stud  Paint Pots: Frozen Violet, Stormy Pink, Soft Ochre  Foundation: Face and Body in White  Blushes: Blushbaby, Melba, Mocha  Lipsticks: Blankety, Chatterbox, Cyber, Mehr, Modesty, Pink Plaid, Rebel, Shy Girl, Snob, Speak Louder, Speed Dial, Devine Choice  Lipglasses: Just Superb, Partial to Pink, Pop Mode, Full Speed Ahead, Patience Please  Lip Pencils: Plum, Magenta, Stone  Chromagraphic Pencil: Black Black  Pigments: Rich Purple, Vanilla  Brushes: Another 217 and 239, also 231 and 266


 Your list is as bad as mine! I definitely want Frozen Violet Paint Pot though. Such a pretty color. Also, all the lippies known to man.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 22, 2014)

Uppity date! I bought a few things from my wishlist about a week ago -- All That Glitters, Woodwinked, and the brow pencil in Stud. I also got to swatch some eyeshadows and add on to, and subtract from, my list. :nod:  Eyeshadows: Fig 1, Typographic, Patina, Arena, Charcoal Brown, Wedge, Bottle Green, Era  Paint Pots: Frozen Violet, Stormy Pink, Soft Ochre, Tailor Grey  Foundation: Face and Body in White  Blushes: Blushbaby, Melba, Mocha  Lipsticks: Blankety, Chatterbox, Cyber, Mehr, Modesty, Pink Plaid, Rebel, Shy Girl, Snob, Speak Louder, Speed Dial, Devine Choice  Lipglasses: Just Superb, Partial to Pink, Pop Mode, Full Speed Ahead, Patience Please  Lip Pencils: Plum, Magenta, Stone  Chromagraphic Pencil: Black Black, Rich Purple  Pigments: Rich Purple, Vanilla  Brushes: Another 217 and 239, also 231, 266, 159, and (possibly) 168


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 22, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Uppity date! I bought a few things from my wishlist about a week ago -- All That Glitters, Woodwinked, and the brow pencil in Stud. I also got to swatch some eyeshadows and add on to, and subtract from, my list. :nod:  Eyeshadows: Fig 1, Typographic, Patina, Arena, Charcoal Brown, Wedge, Bottle Green, Era  Paint Pots: Frozen Violet, Stormy Pink, Soft Ochre, Tailor Grey  Foundation: Face and Body in White  Blushes: Blushbaby, Melba, Mocha  Lipsticks: Blankety, Chatterbox, Cyber, Mehr, Modesty, Pink Plaid, Rebel, Shy Girl, Snob, Speak Louder, Speed Dial, Devine Choice  Lipglasses: Just Superb, Partial to Pink, Pop Mode, Full Speed Ahead, Patience Please  Lip Pencils: Plum, Magenta, Stone  Chromagraphic Pencil: Black Black  Pigments: Rich Purple, Vanilla  Brushes: Another 217 and 239, also 231, 266, 159, and (possibly) 168


  Awesome list! I see some of my favorites, like Shy Girl. I wore that today, actually. It was one of my first two MAC lipsticks... the other being Russian Red.


----------



## Jumping Mice (Jul 22, 2014)

Does anyone on here own Kid and Omega, and can you tell me how similar they are?  I adore Kid because it's so smooth and pigmented, it's a little darker than my natural lid color and I love it for smokey eyes. Sadly, it was discontinued. I smashed the only pan I had and I recently picked up a potted one that I'm using sparingly. I've read that Malt is it's cool-toned sister, but that's not what I'm looking for. I was wondering if Omega is close enough to replace Kid. Is it neutral or warm enough to look similar on the lid? Are there any other Mattes that are similar to Kid in terms of shade and texture?


----------



## Yazmin (Jul 22, 2014)

I love Fix+.  It's like liquid crack for my skin.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I love Fix+.  It's like liquid crack for my skin.


liquid crack :lol:


----------



## L281173 (Jul 23, 2014)

My Indianwood, Groundworks, Bare Study, and Soft Ochre Paint Pots are my holy grails in paint pots.

  Girl About Town, Violetta, Strength, Fresh Morrocan, Vegas Volt, and Lady Dangers are some of my favorite lipsticks.

  Mac's Amberlight, Steamy, Chrome Yellow, Brown Down, Swish, Deep Truth, Ricepaper, Woodwinked, Carbon, Shimmermoss, Rule, Orange, and Knight Divine are some of my favorite permanent eyeshadows.  There are many more.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 23, 2014)

L281173 said:


> My Indianwood, Groundworks, Bare Study, and Soft Ochre Paint Pots are my holy grails in paint pots.
> 
> Girl About Town, Violetta, Strength, Fresh Morrocan, Vegas Volt, and Lady Dangers are some of my favorite lipsticks.
> 
> Mac's Amberlight, Steamy, Chrome Yellow, Brown Down, Swish, Deep Truth, Ricepaper, Woodwinked, Carbon, Shimmermoss, Rule, Orange, and Knight Divine are some of my favorite permanent eyeshadows.


  I really need to get Vegas Volt.  I tried it on in store and loved it, but didn't buy it.  I have no idea why.  It's so beautiful!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I really need to get Vegas Volt.  I tried it on in store and loved it, but didn't buy it.  I have no idea why.  It's so beautiful!


 Vegas Volt is one of my more recent purchases. Such a gorgeous summer shade! Wore it just yesterday  oke:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Chili is a lippy I've tried on oodles of times and never buy even though I really like it when I do try it on.


----------



## Albicoccola (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Chili is a lippy I've tried on oodles of times and never buy even though I really like it when I do try it on.


  I have Chili and I love it.. It's such a nice warm colour.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Chili is a lippy I've tried on oodles of times and never buy even though I really like it when I do try it on.


Same with honeylove for me. I try it on all the time and never buy it!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Same with honeylove for me. I try it on all the time and never buy it!


  I bought Honeylove at random after hand swatching at the CCO, not a good idea as when it's on my lips it's no bueno  alone. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Albicoccola said:


> I have Chili and I love it.. It's such a nice warm colour.


  I really should grab it the next time I'm at the counter.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I bought Honeylove at random after hand swatching at the CCO, not a good idea as when it's on my lips it's no bueno  alone. lol


:lol: what do you pair with it?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> what do you pair with it?


  I've mixed it with colours to soften them mainly when I want that colour but don't want it so WHAM! I used it here to slightly tone down Dominate:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've mixed it with colours to soften them mainly when I want that colour but don't want it so WHAM! I used it here to slightly tone down Dominate:


Your eye makeup is gorgeous! You look gorgeous too. And I see what you mean about it softening the lipstick. Looks lovely together.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Your eye makeup is gorgeous! You look gorgeous too. And I see what you mean about it softening the lipstick. Looks lovely together.


Gracias pretty lady!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've mixed it with colours to soften them mainly when I want that colour but don't want it so WHAM! I used it here to slightly tone down Dominate:


You look really really gorgeous!
Great make up look!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> You look really really gorgeous!
> Great make up look!


  Thank you kindly, ma'am!


----------



## ahoythere (Jul 30, 2014)

Jumping Mice said:


> Does anyone on here own Kid and Omega, and can you tell me how similar they are?  I adore Kid because it's so smooth and pigmented, it's a little darker than my natural lid color and I love it for smokey eyes. Sadly, it was discontinued. I smashed the only pan I had and I recently picked up a potted one that I'm using sparingly. I've read that Malt is it's cool-toned sister, but that's not what I'm looking for. I was wondering if Omega is close enough to replace Kid. Is it neutral or warm enough to look similar on the lid? Are there any other Mattes that are similar to Kid in terms of shade and texture?


  Wedge is much closer to kid than omega, omega will look almost khaki next the the warmth of kid. And malt is cooler (just slightly more mauve than kid) but not as pigmented. I think kid is still in the goodbyes on mac's website...? I thought I saw it there a week ago...maybe that was the mac uk site though...


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah, Kid is still in the Goodbyes section here, too.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Chili is a lippy I've tried on oodles of times and never buy even though I really like it when I do try it on.


 It's really a gorgeous color and I love it. Even my boo loves it, and that's saying a lot. :haha:


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've mixed it with colours to soften them mainly when I want that colour but don't want it so WHAM! I used it here to slightly tone down Dominate:


 Na do I even need to say it? I love this look girl, simply stunning with your bad self.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 31, 2014)

I really should pick up relentlessly red. I love that type of red.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> It's really a gorgeous color and I love it. Even my boo loves it, and that's saying a lot.


  I really need to just grab it one of these days. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Na do I even need to say it? I love this look girl, simply stunning with your bad self.


  Awww.....thanks girly!


----------



## Jumping Mice (Aug 2, 2014)

ahoythere said:


> Wedge is much closer to kid than omega, omega will look almost khaki next the the warmth of kid. And malt is cooler (just slightly more mauve than kid) but not as pigmented. I think kid is still in the goodbyes on mac's website...? I thought I saw it there a week ago...maybe that was the mac uk site though...


  Thanks! I'm leaning more towards Wedge at the moment but I'll have to swatch Wedge and Omega next time I'm at a counter to be sure it's what I want. Truthfully, I'm curious about Omega mostly because I want to know how well it lives up to the hype (which I realize is a stupid reason to buy anything *sigh*). I guess I'll buy another backup of Kid until I find something to replace it. It's such a nice color and the color payoff and  texture are wonderful. It's such a shame they chose to discontinue such a great, under-hyped product.


----------



## naayla2012 (Aug 10, 2014)

I need to buy lady danger, and the vanilla pigment, I also go to buy it and them there's a limited edition item out that I have to get first


----------



## rockin (Aug 11, 2014)

With so many limited edition collections coming out, I rarely have money left to get the items I want from the permanent collection.  As there has been a lull in new collections this month, I actually bought some permanent eyeshadows, some backups and ones which are being discontinued, such as Kid.  I finally bought Uninterrupted, too, since I've seen people speaking highly of it.

  There are some items which I am unable to get since they aren't available here in the UK, namely Motif (is that still available in the US?) and Gold pigment - the metallic one.  I can't understand why we don't have that, since we do have other metallic pigments - I got Platinum a couple of weeks ago.  The Gold pigment is one I particularly want, but ebay is too much of a minefield for pigment purchases.


----------



## soulsista19 (Aug 19, 2014)

I've been wanting to try gold deposit for a long time now. Still haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

soulsista19 said:


> I've been wanting to try gold deposit for a long time now. Still haven't gotten around to it.


  LOVE Gold Deposit!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 19, 2014)

soulsista19 said:


> I've been wanting to try gold deposit for a long time now. Still haven't gotten around to it.


 Same, I promise to get it for Christmas as my gift, if I get it before even better!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Same, I promise to get it for Christmas as my gift, if I get it before even better!


----------



## AnitaK (Aug 21, 2014)

I have only recently got into MAC (introduced to it in December 2012 and only really started to purchase stuff like eyeshadows and lipsticks this year). While I have a LONG wishlist of items to purchase from the permanent line, I keep getting distracted with the LE collections. I am hoping to have a big haul of permanent items soon. Maybe for my birthday in November


----------



## emmxbee (Aug 22, 2014)

Permanent items that I love include:


Fix+ 	
Soar lip pencil 	
Omega eyeshadow 	
Cranberry eyeshadow 	
Deep Truth eyeshadow 	
Humid eyeshadow 	
Impassioned lipstick 	
Plumful lipstick 	
Up The Amp lipstick 
 
My list of things that I want from the permanent line is pretty extensive, but some of the items include: 


Nightmoth lip pencil 	
Half-Red lip pencil 	
Stone lip pencil 	
Satin Taupe eyeshadow 	
Quarry eyeshadow 	
Plumage eyeshadow 	
Stars N Rockets eyeshadow 	
Rebel lipstick 	
Vegas Volt lipstick 	
Patisserie lipstick 	
Syrup lipstick 	
217 brush 	
224 brush 	
etc etc etc etc 
 
  Pro Longwear Concealer would be on this wishlist as well if MAC did a shade pale enough for me. I suppose that's good for my bank account that the majority of their foundations & concealers are way too dark on my skintone.


----------



## angie67 (Sep 2, 2014)

Me too ! There are so many collections ! I've been into Mac for a few years but only have a few permanent items but A LOT of limited edition ones !


----------



## MandyVanHook (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Chili is a lippy I've tried on oodles of times and never buy even though I really like it when I do try it on.


  Have you gotten it yet? If not, you NEED it! I love that shade, and it would look even more amazing against your complexion!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Have you gotten it yet? If not, you NEED it! I love that shade, and it would look even more amazing against your complexion!


No I haven't bought it yet because I'm a giant tool bag


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Dolly Snow said:
> 
> 
> > :lol:  what do you pair with it?
> ...


  I LOVE your eye look!  So beautiful! What are you wearing?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I LOVE your eye look!  So beautiful! What are you wearing?


Thank you! I was wearing some custom He-Man and She-Ra inspired pigments that I got made awhile back.   The pigment colors though are a blue, purple, white and black.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm one of those rare people who have a lot from the perm line.  I started buying MAC in 2003 and I'd go to the MAC store.  I guess since it was before all of the vlogs and blogs I got in the habit of buying from the perm line.  I've only started buying LE stuff a lot this past year. I have so many favorite products there are too many to list!  The ones I find myself repurchasing are lippies like Rebel, Up the Amp, Velvet Teddy, Capricious, VG 4 and 5, Syrup, and lip glasses Cultured and Flash Mode.  I don't think I've ever finished an e/s!  I like standards like a Antiqued, Coppering, Expensive Pink, Aquadisiac, and Prussian.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Sep 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No I haven't bought it yet because I'm a giant tool bag


  LMAO! Stop that!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Sep 10, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I'm one of those rare people who have a lot from the perm line.  I started buying MAC in 2003 and I'd go to the MAC store.  I guess since it was before all of the vlogs and blogs I got in the habit of buying from the perm line.  I've only started buying LE stuff a lot this past year. I have so many favorite products there are too many to list!  The ones I find myself repurchasing are lippies like Rebel, Up the Amp, Velvet Teddy, Capricious, VG 4 and 5, Syrup, and lip glasses Cultured and Flash Mode.  I don't think I've ever finished an e/s!  I like standards like a Antiqued, Coppering, Expensive Pink, Aquadisiac, and Prussian.


  Same here!  Fairly new to buying the LE stuff, only in the last year or so as well. I also have a ton FR the perm line.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> LMAO! Stop that!


  You'll be glad to know that I plan on buying it tomorrow when I prance up to the counter to check out VGR2!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Sep 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You'll be glad to know that I plan on buying it tomorrow when I prance up to the counter to check out VGR2!


  Yay!!! I will have to have a pic!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Yay!!! I will have to have a pic!


  Yes ma'am!


----------



## Erica53094 (Feb 20, 2016)

Teddy eyeliner
Paint Pot Soft Ochre
Viva Glam V
MSF in Soft and Gentle
Warm Soul blush
Shroom, Soft Brown, Mulch, Patina, Club, Vex, Naked Lunch, Wedge eyeshadows


----------



## Monsy (Feb 28, 2016)

My MAC collection is mostly permanent stuff .And I adore it all. From different foundation, concealers, brushes, fluidlines, bronzers, eyeshadows... I started buying mac in 2008. I do buy LE stuff but I stopped chasing it years ago. Many of the permanent items I keep repurchasing. These are staples in my makeup collection

Blacktrack fluidline
prolongwear concealer
studio fix fluid
careblend powder
refined golden bronzer
lingering brow pencil
soft and gentle

I also love moisturie infusion, mineralize timecheck lotion, strobe cream... oh and Huggable lipsticks and lipglosses 

My favorite blushes are warm soul, springhseen, sunbasque.

I have been wanting to try their skincare.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 29, 2016)

Monsy said:


> My MAC collection is mostly permanent stuff .And I adore it all. From different foundation, concealers, brushes, fluidlines, bronzers, eyeshadows... I started buying mac in 2008. *I do buy LE stuff but I stopped chasing it years ago.* Many of the permanent items I keep repurchasing. These are staples in my makeup collection
> 
> Blacktrack fluidline
> prolongwear concealer
> ...



*^^^^^The highlighted above are in my collection too! I too stopped chasing the collections a couple years ago...I was buying too much and not using any of it! I am learning (from Monsy  and a few other ladies here) the "art of the edit" before purchasing. 

**Did anyone else see the price drop for the 9x & 15x eyeshadow palettes!? Seriously! $3.55 per pan (9) $4.33 per pan (15)! And here I was thinking about purchasing a Viseart, or Natasha Denona (5 pan), or MUFE! I think MAC is trying to compete with these companies! The MAC prices cannot be beat! Truth is I return to my MAC e/s collection again and again. My palettes get used! I may dive in and start earning my Devoted benefits on some of these shadows! *


----------



## Monsy (Feb 29, 2016)

yes those palettes have amazing price! i think they were 100$ when first released and they dropped them later to 85

i just ordered "nordstrom finest" or how they call them "mellow moderns" on mac website. i already have cool neutrals, warm neutrals and nordstrom exlcusive one i forgot the name ??  

I love the x9 palettes too I have amber and macnificent me

btw refined golden topped with soft and gentle is my fav combo ever. I actually used up both products. That never happened with anything else.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 29, 2016)

Monsy said:


> yes those palettes have amazing price! i think they were 100$ when first released and they dropped them later to 85
> 
> i just ordered "nordstrom finest" or how they call them "mellow moderns" on mac website. i already have cool neutrals, warm neutrals and nordstrom exlcusive one i forgot the name ??
> 
> ...



*^^^^^That sounds gorgeous! Well I am especially sold on buying a couple palettes! Temptalia's review on the ND 28 Purple Blue just went up and it got a B-!  I feel I would get a heck of a lot more value and use from MAC tried & true shadows than taking a risk on an overpriced product with too much product in it. LOL! Look at MAC! Making a comeback!!! *


----------



## Rinstar (Mar 5, 2016)

Does anyone have any favorite pairings with Star Violet e/s? I got it recently when I b2Med a bunch of stuff cause it's so pretty, but I have been underwhelmed with the looks I've done with it so far. It should be great on me- I have green eyes and warm pale skin, but I think I just keep putting it with the wrong stuff


----------



## leonah (Mar 10, 2016)

I honestly have so much more permanent stuff from MAC than LE.. lots of their perm jewels become unsung heroes I think when they already have lots of good colors etc already  didn't start buying LE though since like a year ago or so and I don't mind


----------



## verorl (Mar 14, 2016)

Most of my MAC stash is permanent items as well... I started buying in 1996!

some of my staples, cant't live without items are:
Volcanic Ash Exfoliator
Studio Finish concealer
Studio Fix Fluid foundation
Blot Powder
Eye shadows in Shroom, Cork, Era, Typographic
Blushes in Springsheen and Peaches
Lipsticks in Hug Me, Charismatic, Cockney
Whirl and Hover lip liners
Cleanse Off Oil

Among other things. I do shop a lot from the permanent line!


----------

